# Cash renting hay ground



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Interesting story about cash rent. I buy fourth cutting from the neighbors for last couple years. Last year my guys were run off a field. I went back next day and got my hay. This year neighbors gave me this guys number. I called about making hay and this moron told me the problem was the neighbors only paid him ONE TIME and took FOUR CUTTINGS and then had the nerve to SELL that hay for a PROFIT. Hes going to make his own hay for his horses now. I am thinking of opening up a root beer stand and sell tickets.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

That's something I noticed in our county as well, the idjits that have zero farm experience are ending up with all the land. Then they go and read articles by the experts and expect sky high rents on ground that would never justify that amount of rent even with $20 beans and $10 corn. Talked to an absentee landlords son yesterday, he thought his mom should be getting more for her ground in Northern Indiana as the ground he owns in Southern Illinois he's getting $350/acre for. Couldn't even begin to explain that his moms poorly drained gumbo ground wasn't anything like his southern Illinois ground nor are the growing conditions anything like in his area. Finally got something worked out only to have him tell me they are most likely going to sell it next year anyways as the property tax went up again on his moms ground.

Dealing with another guy now trying to renew a lease and he only wants alfalfa on his property, but when we discuss price, he keeps bringing up how much other guys are willing to pay if they get to plant row crops. Told him I'll pay the same if I get to plant row crops, if it stays in hay the rents staying the same, his choice.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> .
> 
> Dealing with another guy now trying to renew a lease and he only wants alfalfa on his property, but when we discuss price, he keeps bringing up how much other guys are willing to pay if they get to plant row crops. Told him I'll pay the same if I get to plant row crops, if it stays in hay the rents staying the same, his choice.


Had a guy want to trade acres,plant alfalfa on his ground and he would plant corn on my ground.No Thanks!Not with these prices.

10 yrs ago I would of done it.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

With the outrageous prices people are paying for land and owners seeing possible cash cows buy selling is really going to screw up this industry. IMO


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

I recently had a nearby neighbor that wanted me to do hay on his fallow ground. He wanted me to do everything, including adding fertilizer and such. I told him I would, and offered to give him 20% of the crop. He thought I was, in his words, "screwing him". Had a little sit down, and explained to him what it took to raise decent hay, and what he could expect off of 20%. He still thought he should get at least 50%. I asked him, "So you want me to take all of the risks, put all the money into it, and do all the work, then sell your portion for you, and still give you half?" He said he thought that was fair cuz he was the land owner. I told him I'd lose my a** and do a bunch of work to boot, no thanks. He offered to do the inputs, and me do the harvesting for half. I told him no way I'd put my name on it or even try to sell it. I told him I'd do ditch banks first and not share with anybody if I was gonna do that. Needless to say, I won't be doing that ground this year. Some people don't have a clue.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Landlords seem to forget that they got paid when corn was 2$.Farm managment companies are whores. They try to tell the landowner what he is entitled to for no work.Here in my county we have an investment group buying ground and renting to one young twit who happened to play softball(instead of working) with the right person. I hope for a grain embargo or some form of foreign crisis to bring them back to reality.Auction hot dogs never tasted so gas ones at a jack asses sale.


----------

